# Loom Knitting Dishcloths



## cfarris7

Does anyone know any links or free sites to download Loom Knit Dishcloth patterns.


----------



## Lrn2 loom

Just do a google search Free Loom knit dishclothes and see what you get.


----------



## Wednesday

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/loom-knitting/


----------



## BobnDejasMom

Try these sites. Ravelry is free to join and has sooo many good patterns.
http://www.ravelry.com
http://www.allfreeknitting.com


----------



## Moon Loomer

cfarris7 said:


> Does anyone know any links or free sites to download Loom Knit Dishcloth patterns.


Witch loom are you using? Moon Loomer


----------



## cfarris7

I have several looms I can use. I have the round and long Knifty Knitters. I have the Mini-Tadpole Loom by KB. I have KB's All-In-One Loom and I have the Martha Stewart Loom Set. I have ordered a set of KISS Looms, but haven't received them yet.


----------



## Moon Loomer

cfarris7 said:


> Does anyone know any links or free sites to download Loom Knit Dishcloth patterns.


Try http://www.knittingboard.com they have several patterns for dish cloths. Now that I have gotten the purl stitch for the knitting board (sort of) down I am trying some ideas. Moon Loomer


----------



## trakim

Try "cyn's collections". They have a large selection of patterns in their own section. You have to scroll down to see them.


----------

